# If the cards fall in order....



## Adonis (Aug 19, 2013)

I should have the next project boat underway by next weekend!


----------



## Tude (Aug 19, 2013)

Adonis said:


> I should have the next project boat underway by next weekend!



Very cool!! Where you headed?


----------



## Adonis (Aug 19, 2013)

This one wont be ready to sail until next year as there is a ton of work to be done cleaning it up and getting it ready to take on the open sea. 

It listed over during a low tide and sat like that for a few days before it was rescued, its a mess inside but nothing a weeks worth of elbow grease wont cure! 

My dog and I will enjoy it along the BC coast line for the rest of this season and then perhaps next year we'll go Caribbean bound..


----------



## Tude (Aug 19, 2013)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Adonis (Aug 26, 2013)

We'll instead of the sail boat I was given a 1948 43' converted fishing boat (still under repairs/finishing)

Engine is not currently running but it's only 12 years old and should go with some tinkering. A buddy and I are going to try in the morning so wish us luck!

The lady that gave to me is letting me stay at her dock with it for a few days while I try to get it ready to move.

(I might go pick up the sail boat a swell thou)


----------



## Adonis (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been aboard the 43' boat now since Sunday trying to get the old thing running, I've exhausted my financial resources only to discover a seized engine! 

So today I went and looked over the sailboat I had originally started this thread with. Tomorrow I'm installing my 4hp outboard to it and spending two days needed to move it off the Fraser river and over to Port Moody where my dog and belongings are aboard the big ex fishing boat.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 29, 2013)

The sail boat is in dire need of some serious cleaning inside as it spent 3 days on its side (at dock) with the Fraser River spewing inside! 

It's times like this a person wishes they had a dedicated partner to join in the insanity... (And of course relish the rewards a few days of hard work will yield. And some to have sex wit.... Well you all know what I mean!)


----------



## Adonis (Aug 31, 2013)

Aidos and I are heading down the Fraser River right now! Should hit wreck beach this evening, stay for the night and then head for the Sunshine Coast in the morning (maybe even under sail).


----------



## Adonis (Sep 3, 2013)

What an adventure so far! Had the coast gaurd come help me out twice in two days! First over at cowards cove I anchored in too shallow of water for when the tide went out, so they came and put an air bag under one the listed side of my boat. And then today when I ran out if fuel they filled my tanks! I even got to climb and go for a ride on their 100' hovercraft! 

Super huge respect for the Canadian Coast Gaurd - those guys/gals are awesome!

So after I got gas again today about an hour later my engine starts acting up and quitting on me, then eventually it made a loud pop sound and seized right up!

I'm at my destination now but the boat is too far out and in a real bad spot for the night, been trying all evening to get someone to tow me (for free cause I'm out of coin) but so far no one is willing to give me the time of day! Will try again in the morning asking every boater I see...


----------



## Adonis (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a few pics from along the journey.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally got someone to tow me in.

Today I bought a new belige pump and pumped out over 1000 gallons of water! 

My anchor is not good enough and I keep drifting around but it's marginal atm and I got my eye out for a better anchor.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2014)

Three days ago I was giving another sail boat certainly not as big as I am accustomed too but better shape than I've had before..

It's 24' Cal T/4 in cruise/race ready condition, large compliment of sails and 8hp kicker.

Few months ago I was also given a 12' aluminum and a 9.9hp!


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2014)

Taking her on the 4 hour trip home from Burrard inlet in Vancouver


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 19, 2014)

Adonis said:


> Taking her on the 4 hour trip home from Burrard inlet in Vancouver
> 
> Be carefull, thats almost exactly what Gilligan & the crew said...." On a 3(Xthat) a 4 hour tour"


----------



## Desert (Jan 19, 2014)

Just wanted to throw this random sailing related question in here:

Would a sail boat be well equipped enough to sail east across the atlantic?


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2014)

Desert said:


> Just wanted to throw this random sailing related question in here:
> 
> Would a sail boat be well equipped enough to sail east across the atlantic?



The question is kinda open ended "a sailboat"? There is sailboats that can take on almost any body of water in the world... So yes, a sailboat can sail east across the Atlantic. 

There however a lot left unsaid here in the form of questions, answers, etc...


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, they also only had intent on a "3 hour tour" I had already completed the journey prior to posting therefore negating any further need of such careful consideration..


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 20, 2014)

Adonis said:


> Yeah, they also only had intent on a "3 hour tour" I had already completed the journey prior to posting therefore negating any further need of such careful consideration..



Sorry about that. I assume that what was in your video. My android doesnt do youtube all that well & i couldnt view it. I thought your post was done in preparation of your trip.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 7, 2014)

Keep changing boats until I get the "perfect" one I guess.

So few days ago I bought a 79 Catalina 27. I still have the 24' Cal T/4 as well (which is for sale since I borrowed money against it to buy the Cat27)

The cat needs some things like all running rigging needs to be replaced, cushions need to be made, bottom needs a haul out and paint, new batteries and a general interior cleaning.

This one will make a much more comfortable live aboard for the dog and I and is better suited for the extended BC coast line trip I have planned with several sailor friends (in their own boats)


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 7, 2014)

Sweet! Can you swing by South Dakota on your way to the Caribbean?

I think there's a spot to mount the cannon right on the bow.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 11, 2014)

Forget the cannons, the times call for 50cal gatling guns! 


Speaking of picking up passengers (crew) there is room for others on this boat if anyone wants to sail around Vancover Island this year...


----------



## Adonis (Apr 16, 2014)

Been slowly working away at some interior wood refinishing. Lots of cleaning, sanding, staining & varnish too do..


----------

